# Sky- What is his body telling me?



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

First off, l like his big head and obvious look of character. His hooves look due for a trim. His hind legs may be weak, or it could just be the angle of the photo, I'll let the conformation experts judge that. Yes this horse needs some work, but it will depend on what you are going to use him for to decide his weak and strong points. Overall, a nice backyard type of horse.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

First off, I like his big head and obvious look of character. He looks due for a trim. His hind legs may be posty, or it could be the angle of the photos. I'll let the conformation experts judge that. It will depend on what you are going to do with him to better judge his strengths and weaknesses. Overall, a nice general use horse.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry about that double post!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a pretty good looking horse. Add weight (as you have been doing) and re-evaluate but right now I see a substantive horse with a nice open shoulder and everything else in the "adequate" category. He looks to have some Thoroughbred in him. 

Looking forward to photos when he is filled out!! I think he is going to really really worth all your effort.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree, with some weight and conditioning he will look like a different horse, the good foundation is there though! Keep us posted


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is he a walking horse ? that a bit of difference from his croup to wither bone. 
or he could be a warmblood, i could see him doing a 'rack'
or jumping . english. How tall is he ? 
He looks to be older, just by his face . 
For chronic thrush, get some jock itch spray or creams. There are 2 types of meds, one product has both combined, if you cannot find that product , get the 2 sperate ones and mix together, it can even help cure white line disease. good luck. Hope he gains at a good rate and ends up being a good horse .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what was meant by good backyard horse, but we mainly just ride for fun. I do want to enter some shows with him just for the challenge but that's about it

We think he's a Dutch Warmblood but sometimes I see saddlebred in him, and it's interesting, Elana, that you think he may have TB in him. He really is a mystery!

So far he's been good... I've owned him for some time but haven't always been around him and keep trusting people to care for him and it ends up not going well at all (aside from my one best friend/lessee/care taker when I was in New Zealand for 2 years)

I agree about his feet... they took way too long to me and he's starting to over-reach at the walk which isn't like him. He has very stocky bones but his feet tend to be more on the cracking and crumbling side of things. They started to get better but he keeps experiencing boughts of neglect. I am aiming not to 'ditch' him with people anymore. I hate leaving him and I'm attending college so that's keeping me anchored in town.

I'll look into those products, stevenson!

For the jumping question, he's free jumped up to 3 feet, possibly higher and he had a really easy going way about it. He's 16.2 hands at the wither, and it's a sharkfin but filling in as we work a little each ride!

We think he's around 15 years old. Very hardy so far, has yet to colic even with all the changes thrown at him... his feet are his worst flaw aside from being a 'harder' keeper. But all horses struggle to keep on weight when they aren't being fed and worked enough (sigh) but that's me venting

I'm happy to answer any other questions!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

In all your photos, he is standing with his hind legs parked out behind him, so the angles look odd to my eye. Don't know if you set him up that way, or if it's his conformation and he always looks like that. 

Also, he's quite toed out in the front. A good farrier may be able to help that a little, and at least keep the feet as even as possible, since they will not be wearing evenly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> In all your photos, he is standing with his hind legs parked out behind him, so the angles look odd to my eye. Don't know if you set him up that way, or if it's his conformation and he always looks like that.
> 
> Also, he's quite toed out in the front. A good farrier may be able to help that a little, and at least keep the feet as even as possible, since they will not be wearing evenly.


Honestly he did it himself, lol he's never stood like that before! It was really eerie..

But you are right, he is toed out in front and I'm still waiting on the farrier which is frustrating. I have been looking at ELPO hoof mapping though... hopefully my farrier will get back to my BO soon


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Before I say ANYTHING, please know that he's being rehabbed to a healthy weight and muscle is being put back on. It's been a heartbreaking process but he's doing much better lately and I only have his interests at heart.
> 
> Now, that said... I'd like to know his body's strengths and weaknesses. You can judge his lack of a filled in topline and reverse muscled neck because I understand that's part of the process. Also can someone comment on his hooves? They are doing better but still no where near 100% healthy. He has thrush on 2/4 feet and cracking. I've ordered a rasp to learn to round the toe to help between trims.
> 
> Thank you!


I like him. He's got great bone and I like his thick head. I think he's a bit narrow between his front legs, but his toeing out isn't nearly as bad as some I've seen, and as long as he doesn't interfere in front, he should be fine.  Is he comfortable to ride at all gaits?
He does seem to be parked out a bit behind in the first photo especially but he's seems to have nice lines, not post legged or sickle-hocked. It may be the light in the photo, but his left rear fetlock looks maybe swollen? (probably just the light)
How long since he had shoes? I ask because it looks as if his heels are contracted in the photo of his hind end but I may be off-base with that. I wouldn't have put him at 16.2h in the photo! A big boy!  A good trim job should keep him from forging, and with you putting weight on him, I think he'll be great for what you want. I, too, want to see photos of him as he progresses. (and some with you on him, too!)
What a good boy to stand free for the photos.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my! I was shocked to see Sky so thin, last pic I saw of him, he looked awesome, what happened?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hollysjubilee said:


> I like him. He's got great bone and I like his thick head. I think he's a bit narrow between his front legs, but his toeing out isn't nearly as bad as some I've seen, and as long as he doesn't interfere in front, he should be fine.  Is he comfortable to ride at all gaits?
> He does seem to be parked out a bit behind in the first photo especially but he's seems to have nice lines, not post legged or sickle-hocked. It may be the light in the photo, but his left rear fetlock looks maybe swollen? (probably just the light)
> How long since he had shoes? I ask because it looks as if his heels are contracted in the photo of his hind end but I may be off-base with that. I wouldn't have put him at 16.2h in the photo! A big boy!  A good trim job should keep him from forging, and with you putting weight on him, I think he'll be great for what you want. I, too, want to see photos of him as he progresses. (and some with you on him, too!)
> What a good boy to stand free for the photos.


He's a great boy  Albeit a little sassy, one of the sassiest geldings I know

Yep rear left fetlock is an old injury caused by barb wire. Thankfully he is completely sound just looks like an eyesore. 

He had shoes in 2011 and awful farriers until last year. He had bad feet before 2010, so bad he couldn't even hold a shoe let alone go without them. They were a crumbled mess.

All his gaits are super smooth, I am extremely spoiled with him. We're just taking things nice and slow and trying to keep things fun

Thanks jubilee  let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sad to see him looking like this.
Like wares said last picture of him,he looked great. He has always been a good looking horse.
Fortunately, I don't think it will take much to turn him around. Some groceries and a few trips to the carrier.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He has always been a good looking horse. It's sad to see him look like this. Fortunately, I don't think it much to get him turned around. Some groceries and a few trips to the carrier.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't want to cast blame, I just want him to get better now he's in my hands again. I take full responsibility for how he looks because I wasn't there for him between the time he looked fantastic and had confidence, to how he arrived in October when I found a barn for him while I'm here in college.



waresbear said:


> Oh my! I was shocked to see Sky so thin, last pic I saw of him, he looked awesome, what happened?


I'm just as shocked to be honest

When did you last see a pic of him? Because he's looked horrible for almost a full year. If they were back in winter, his winter fuzz probably hid a lot of it as I've felt/seen his ribs since he's arrived but he's no way near being emaciated or in danger. I would never ride him in that state



flytobecat said:


> So sad to see him looking like this.
> Like wares said last picture of him,he looked great. He has always been a good looking horse.
> Fortunately, I don't think it will take much to turn him around. Some groceries and a few trips to the carrier.


He's been thin on and off since he arrived in October of last year. From August until October he was in another person's care and when he arrived in October he looked like this:










(I have permission to post)

Since then my BO has been giving him hay 24/7 and grain once a day, recently bumped him up to twice a day. He's a hard keeper and gets better each day but still looks terrible. He's been wormed and will be wormed again at the end of this month.
I was away during winter break and sick for two months starting February and despite getting food consistently he looked even worse. Since october he was worked lightly via lunging and only recently in May/June was he started with under saddle riding. He's doing great, and is slowly getting stronger but he hasn't been able to keep weight on.

I've been trying to move him to a closer barn but I haven't heard anything from that BO. I love my current barn but I'm honestly angry it took so long for my BO to feed him twice (I tried to ask, and had to resort to buying alfalfa cubes to soak and feed him after I rode, which didn't last due to me falling ill)

Before and After we ride, I let him graze for 40 minutes, in nice lush grass. That's all I can offer him in my current situation because I'm afraid of giving him more grain (different as the grain he's currently on is something they special order from a feed store) and causing colic.

So I'm doing what I can. I go out as often as possible, he eats as much hay as he wants, he gets grain twice a day, and has access to water. He has gained, it's just very very slowly. The photos from May after I returned from being ill made me cry.

I'm open to suggestions. I'm very limited to what my BO will do so it's only while I'm there for the most part. I could switch his grain to something with a higher fat content, like he used to be on? Or I could buy some hay and feed it to him while I'm there so he's literally never without unless he's working on building muscle

He also gets apples and carrots and things such as that but I realize that probably won't make much of a difference

He honestly does worse when he has days off. He always looks better the days after he gets worked

I don't mind talking about his condition, or why I'm riding him. It's not for selfish reasons, though I will admit I do love riding him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Warebear I can private message you his topline progress since I got him if you want. It's all on my phone, I take a photo almost every time I go out to keep track of what works, and how he's doing realistically


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm trying to just get him back to where he was. I don't want any blame to go anywhere but to me. I already feel like I abandoned him enough in the time I've owned him, and I'm not doing it ever again. He's gaining confidence back and slowly weight, and muscle. 

I'm open to suggestions on what I can do to help him with his weight. A member and I discussed coconut oil but I'm not sure if my BO will feed him any supplements


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm trying to just get him back to where he was. I don't want any blame to go anywhere but to me. I already feel like I abandoned him enough in the time I've owned him, and I'm not doing it ever again. He's gaining confidence back and slowly weight, and muscle.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on what I can do to help him with his weight. A member and I discussed coconut oil but I'm not sure if my BO will feed him any supplements


I hope you can get him to a place where you can see him to feed him more often yourself.

With horses that need weight, and if an increase in forage and grain pellets doesn't help, I add probiotics (am using Fastrack right now) and start adding fat calories (oil) to the soaked cubes and pellets. Start with 1/4 c oil per feeding (any kind but mineral oil) and you can go up to 2c a day. I've put calories into horses this way with much success, and after they get to optimum weight, I cut out the oil. They have always maintained the weight even when in regular work. 

Too much oil can suppress the gut bacteria, but when I started doing the oil back in the 90s, we worked up to 3c a day in 3 feedings for one old fellow, but now "they" say 2c max per day. We had NO issues with the horse getting 3c, but your horse is in MUCH better condition that the fellows I rescued.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you tried a pelleted conditioning feed? When my horse was dropping weight in winter 2013/2014, I put her on a senior feed (she was 21 at the time) and the results were fantastic. This winter, she came down a wee bit in weight, but didn't lose muscle and she dropped just enough so she didn't get fat when she went out on the grass in the summer, which is ideal and what they are designed to do. 

The pelleted feeds (at least the ones in this country) have more fiber than grains, and you don't have to go nuts and feed tons of it. Mine has only been on two cups of it in each feed. In the States, I think they call it Equine Senior or some such, but there are lots of different kinds. Worth investigating.

I'd keep up with the light work to try building topline.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hollysjubilee said:


> I hope you can get him to a place where you can see him to feed him more often yourself.
> 
> With horses that need weight, and if an increase in forage and grain pellets doesn't help, I add probiotics (am using Fastrack right now) and start adding fat calories (oil) to the soaked cubes and pellets. Start with 1/4 c oil per feeding (any kind but mineral oil) and you can go up to 2c a day. I've put calories into horses this way with much success, and after they get to optimum weight, I cut out the oil. They have always maintained the weight even when in regular work.
> 
> Too much oil can suppress the gut bacteria, but when I started doing the oil back in the 90s, we worked up to 3c a day in 3 feedings for one old fellow, but now "they" say 2c max per day. We had NO issues with the horse getting 3c, but your horse is in MUCH better condition that the fellows I rescued.


Thanks, me too! Now that I'm on semi good terms with my BO (long story) I'm going to see about a sit down where we talk about some changes I'd like to consider for Sky. 

I'm usually a huge advocate for probiotics, I'll look into it for him. The last time he got a dosage was last year so he's probably due. I'll also see about checking his teeth, that's another thing I could look into, his last time was also last year.

What about supplemental grass pellet feeding instead of hay, soaked of course, before or after workouts. Is that a good idea? Sometimes he doesn't eat all of his dinner grain which leads me to think that he rather stick with hay but I'm not sure.



thesilverspear said:


> Have you tried a pelleted conditioning feed? When my horse was dropping weight in winter 2013/2014, I put her on a senior feed (she was 21 at the time) and the results were fantastic. This winter, she came down a wee bit in weight, but didn't lose muscle and she dropped just enough so she didn't get fat when she went out on the grass in the summer, which is ideal and what they are designed to do.
> 
> The pelleted feeds (at least the ones in this country) have more fiber than grains, and you don't have to go nuts and feed tons of it. Mine has only been on two cups of it in each feed. In the States, I think they call it Equine Senior or some such, but there are lots of different kinds. Worth investigating.
> 
> I'd keep up with the light work to try building topline.


Okay, I can definitely keep him in light work with plenty of grazing before and after riding still.

As for the grain, I think you are right in saying we probably need to switch because more than 6 months on the same grain with little results just isn't cutting it anymore.

So the gist I'm getting regarding his weight is that I need to have a sit down with my BO, which I am now in a position to do at least


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

How old is he? A lot of older horses benefit from having their teeth checked twice per year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He has no papers and his previous history is very murky so best as vets can tell, around 15 years old. He hasn't been showing any signs of sharp teeth issues aside from all the grain not staying in his mouth (even after floating when he was fit and healthy and not ribby, it's been this way and has not worsened) but it's still something I should have investigated when the vet was out last month for regular bi-annual visit.

He should also see the chiropractor and the dang farrier when she comes out. I have rasped/rounded his toes as he had chunks literally being broken off due to being too long. I'm in the process of trying to learn how to do his feet properly so we don't have to rely on someone who has a crazy schedule.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, any kind of soaked forage should be fine. Standlee has different kinds of cubes as well as grass or alfalfa pellets. Their "forage finder" can help you with figuring out what is best for Sky: Standlee Forage Finder | Standlee Forage
I hope is is all good health wise and is just needing some extra calories. (Might check for ulcers, too, just in case everything else doesn't help with his weight)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I'll see if I can get that going as soon as possible and slowly add in the oil if you don't think there is risk of colic


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Make all diet changes slowly; adding, combining over a 2 wk period. I've never heard that colic was caused by adding oil over time, but I have heard of colic when forages or grains have been changed quickly. I will tell you that I have never had trouble switching over from grass to alfalfa or vice versa, but I do it gradually. From my understanding, foodstuffs can be taken away cold turkey, but need to be introduced over time.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You might also consider ulcers. A probiotic will help with that, but you might want to have a vet look at him just in case.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you looked into Diamond V yeast ? http://www.diamondv.com/species/equine-nutrition-and-health/ it's yeast that helps with digestion and ultimately the entire health of the horse. They have yeast for other species too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this image :










shows a horse that is underweight, yes, but not shockingly so. they say correct weight it being able to feel the ribs, but not see them. so, Sky's ribs are visible, so he is underweight. but, it's not like he's some kind of case of neglect thin. 

he certainly does not lack for energy if you view the videos the OP has posted. 

it's funny how stressful a hard keeper is, and , conversely, so is an easy keeper.
my lease horse, X, gets fat on air! he is just a bit off right now, so am not riding him, and he has bulked up to sausage proportions. do I wish I could see some ribs, even feel some, under his fat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> You might also consider ulcers. A probiotic will help with that, but you might want to have a vet look at him just in case.


A vet was just out in June for shots and renewed coggins. He knew from the BO what we've been working on.. he didn't seem to be eager to try any tests but if the increase in feed doesn't do anything then I'll have the vet out again. Or if the vet comes out for another horse, I'll see about him looking at Sky again just to be safe. If the feed doesn't make any significant difference, then I'll pull a blood panel on him again to see if he might be deficient in something. 

So feed... probiotics.... vet out for ulcers... vet out for blood panel



ChitChatChet said:


> Have you looked into Diamond V yeast ? Equine Nutrition & Health | Diamond V it's yeast that helps with digestion and ultimately the entire health of the horse. They have yeast for other species too.


I will research that, I have not heard of Diamond V or about their yeast



tinyliny said:


> this image :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they really do stress us out! Especially when they are otherwise acting good and happy. I'd be a wreck if that wasn't the case!

You should have seen him in May... if posters are shocked by that photo, they don't want to see his May photo. It made me cry in person, so you can only imagine.

I'm sure if he was fed more, then maybe he'd not lose it so easily


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What's the quality of the hay he's eating? That should be the base of any feeding program unless they are on pasture & not all pasture is created equal either.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

natisha said:


> What's the quality of the hay he's eating? That should be the base of any feeding program unless they are on pasture & not all pasture is created equal either.


Honestly he gets a round bale and shares it with a mare. I'm not sure what the quality is. It's not bad, it's not really all that alluring either. I believe it's grass orchard mix...

He also has access to pasture but is currently mowed down by them as they have been there since last fall. 

My BO is going to move him to a bigger pasture, with hills and therefore more grass sometime in the next few weeks. He'd still get the round bale and if I feed him when I'm out there with some form of compact hay... that's the best I can do for now unless I buy my own bales


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Worth thinking about quality of hay and pasture. At a previous yard, my horse looked a lot like Sky does in those photos, no matter what supplements, balancers, etc. I shoved down her throat, because the quality of hay and quality of grazing at the yard sucked. I moved the horse (yes, I know, not what you want to hear) to a yard with better grazing and amazing hay (they grow their own) and she started putting on weight almost immediately. I've not had anywhere near the drama with keeping weight on her since we have been at this place with good quality forage.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay well the barn manager from the other place never got back to me, so right now it isn't an option.

Other horses on the property that are kept outside are all fat and happy so I'm not sure why it's only my horse

Do you think I should start supplementing his hay with purchased bales or cubes/pellets? Maybe he just needs MORE food?


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay well the barn manager from the other place never got back to me, so right now it isn't an option.
> 
> Other horses on the property that are kept outside are all fat and happy so I'm not sure why it's only my horse
> 
> Do you think I should start supplementing his hay with purchased bales or cubes/pellets? Maybe he just needs MORE food?


So sorry you didn't hear back. Is she close enough to visit face-to-face? Maybe she's on vacation. Don't give up hope on getting him somewhere closer.

Yes, either give him more calories and start a probio . . . or get the vet to check for ulcers . . . or both.
All the best with him. Looking forward to seeing future photos of him.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay well the barn manager from the other place never got back to me, so right now it isn't an option.
> 
> Other horses on the property that are kept outside are all fat and happy so I'm not sure why it's only my horse
> 
> Do you think I should start supplementing his hay with purchased bales or cubes/pellets? Maybe he just needs MORE food?


Keep trying. People get busy, lose numbers etc.

If you buy your own hay who is going to feed it? Do you get out there daily?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hollysjubilee said:


> So sorry you didn't hear back. Is she close enough to visit face-to-face? Maybe she's on vacation. Don't give up hope on getting him somewhere closer.
> 
> Yes, either give him more calories and start a probio . . . or get the vet to check for ulcers . . . or both.
> All the best with him. Looking forward to seeing future photos of him.


Yes I went to see her in person as my college friend boards there and she said she'd let me know but it has been 2 weeks. I rather not send a follow up email as she never responded to my initial one in the first place... I rather not be "that" girl that bothers people.

Okay, I will definitely give him more calories. I can keep a bale in my car as well as pelleted grass (cube or pellets not sure yet) to soak and top with oil. I'll start off slow so he doesn't colic on me. I just hope he eats as he is a very strange yet smart horse. He'd never be the one to overfeed on grain as he typically stops when he has had enough and goes for the hay

I don't know if this photo is any better but it was taken on the 10th of July, a week after his weird stance photos. The other pic turned out brighter (?) but it's the same day just while he's stuffing his face hence the weird face pic and the halter being so out of whack (post bath and it got wet)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't been out since due to the heat index being well over 100, today it's 90 so I may go out later... but as I said he typically does better when I've been going out to see him. Maybe it's the extra grazing time, maybe it's working lightly, or maybe it's just happiness or all of the above which is why it's so important I go out as often as I can.

I'll try to take an updated picture next time I'm out but I wouldn't be surprised if he looks worse


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes I went to see her in person as my college friend boards there and she said she'd let me know but it has been 2 weeks. I rather not send a follow up email as she never responded to my initial one in the first place... I rather not be "that" girl that bothers people.
> 
> Okay, I will definitely give him more calories. I can keep a bale in my car as well as pelleted grass (cube or pellets not sure yet) to soak and top with oil. I'll start off slow so he doesn't colic on me. I just hope he eats as he is a very strange yet smart horse. He'd never be the one to overfeed on grain as he typically stops when he has had enough and goes for the hay
> 
> I don't know if this photo is any better but it was taken on the 10th of July, a week after his weird stance photos. The other pic turned out brighter (?) but it's the same day just while he's stuffing his face hence the weird face pic and the halter being so out of whack (post bath and it got wet)


Sky, he might be refusing to eat more grain because if he does have ulcers, grain tends to aggravate them. There have been studies that support feeding alfalfa for horses with ulcers due to the more calming effect of the higher calcium in alfalfa. I don't know if it works, but I've been feeding soaked cubes to a gelding who I bought last year and who had severe pneumonia and several rounds of Excede, Banamine, Bute, and had a partial phallectomy due to squamous cell carcinoma . . . and more Banamine . . . He's had a rough time of it and didn't seem to be gaining weight as my other horses do, so he gets probios and soaked alfalfa cubes along with soaked pellets. 

Read up on ulcers and check to see if he exhibits any of the other behaviors that can be symptoms . . . 
It might be that if it's ulcers and he gets them healed, he'll be able to gain weight more easily. I'd carry some alfalfa with me and feed that along with the hay he is getting, but do your research and check with a horse vet, first, okay?
Hope you hear from the other barn. Maybe one of your friends can put a bug in the barn owner's ear.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hollysjubilee said:


> Sky, he might be refusing to eat more grain because if he does have ulcers, grain tends to aggravate them. There have been studies that support feeding alfalfa for horses with ulcers due to the more calming effect of the higher calcium in alfalfa. I don't know if it works, but I've been feeding soaked cubes to a gelding who I bought last year and who had severe pneumonia and several rounds of Excede, Banamine, Bute, and had a partial phallectomy due to squamous cell carcinoma . . . and more Banamine . . . He's had a rough time of it and didn't seem to be gaining weight as my other horses do, so he gets probios and soaked alfalfa cubes along with soaked pellets.
> 
> Read up on ulcers and check to see if he exhibits any of the other behaviors that can be symptoms . . .
> It might be that if it's ulcers and he gets them healed, he'll be able to gain weight more easily. I'd carry some alfalfa with me and feed that along with the hay he is getting, but do your research and check with a horse vet, first, okay?
> Hope you hear from the other barn. Maybe one of your friends can put a bug in the barn owner's ear.


I definitely will, I didn't mean to anamorphize him if I came across that way, he really is smart and doesn't do things that would hurt him in the long run.

I'll have the vet check for ulcers. In fact I'll contact my BO right now to see if we can have a sit down today.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I definitely will, I didn't mean to anamorphize him if I came across that way, he really is smart and doesn't do things that would hurt him in the long run.
> 
> I'll have the vet check for ulcers. In fact I'll contact my BO right now to see if we can have a sit down today.


I didn't think anything about the way you described him, only that you love him and want the best for him. You are doing what you can, and learning a lot in the process. One thing about horses: they teach us a LOT!
Good girl  Hope you and the barn owner can, together, get him back to his best self.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We're having a sit down today (just as simple as that!) and I'm going to bring up the possibility of ulcers, ask about the farrier again, figure out how we can get him on track.

I also sent another email to the BO at the other barn closer to me...... I decided I rather be "that girl" than have her forget about me wanting to be waitlisted.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> We're having a sit down today (just as simple as that!) and I'm going to bring up the possibility of ulcers, ask about the farrier again, figure out how we can get him on track.
> 
> I also sent another email to the BO at the other barn closer to me...... I decided I rather be "that girl" than have her forget about me wanting to be waitlisted.



Good for you and best of luck. Don't forget to involve a vet. There is a test (sometimes unreliable) that can be done by taking a manure sample to determine ulcers and you can get it from a vet. The problem is that not every manure sample may show blood, a sign of ulcers, so it can show negative when the ulcers are there. A vet clinic can scope for ulcers, but not through all parts of the horse's digestive track, but it's still the most reliable way to determine. Have you seen this video of detecting ulcers?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr05hMmLCY4
There are others, too, if you go to YouTube.
It may not be ulcers at all, and sometimes you can treat for ulcers as a test to see if there is good change. Your vet and other horsemen experienced with equine ulcers can guide you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd attach photos but my phone doesn't allow me to click the attachment button...

But I found out a main reason why he's losing weight and the barn owner is onboard with my proposed changes. 

She doesn't think ulcers but I'll have him tested anyway down the road, as well as get a fecal done and teeth floated. She suggested a chiropractor as the first step so she's providing me with prices. 

She's also moving him to a lush 30 acre pasture at night so he can just eat grass and clover and then bring him to a different pasture during the day since the large one doesn't have a shelter. 

She also doesn't think I should give him food before I ride it'd he's going to change living situations, but feels it may be a good option down the road after he's been in the lush pasture.

If anyone wants to pm me about what I found out go for it but I can't publicly post.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Updated pics, the darker ones are obviously later in the night (we grazed for 1 hour today after my sit down with the BO)

The back pic has a slight skew to it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looking better! that is a good feeling, I bet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Most definitely! I'm not getting my hopes up until all those changes and appointments are in effect!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*It's been a month! (Since original post)*

Since, we've moved barns and have him on a diet which we're increasing slowly.

Changes:



He is in a stall with a run. Gets GOOD hay 24/7 and there is good grass in his run
 Eats senior feed, rice bran, and alfalfa cubes as a topping
 He gets fed twice a day now as well. I am also not riding him (we're figuring his weight and feet out first!)
I am out there more often so he's been getting more alfalfa cube treats and been doing belly lifts and butt tucks
 
Without further ado, pictures!! (He's not square, it was a lost cause today)


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like he's smoothing out nicely! Good job


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Another 6 weeks and he'll look amazing. It doesn't happen in a few days.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing his belly peek out from both sides when viewing him from behind. That's when I'll know he's in better weight!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Update************

As of October 2nd


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

next thing you know he'll be fat! 

no, seriously, he looks incredible~ glowing with health.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm really focusing on making sure his topline comes in evenly and not hollowed behind the shoulders like before. So far so good!!

He literally glows in the dark, and so easy to brush haha!

And most importantly no ribs :loveshower:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks AWESOME!! You have made wonderful progress!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

greentree said:


> He looks AWESOME!! You have made wonderful progress!!


He's doing all the work :lol: Except when he doesn't listen to my inside leg haha!

He has not once turned down food like at the last barn. He has night turnout and stall with a run during the day. Gets 2 heavy flakes of hay per meal, fed twice a day with senior feed and alfalfa pellets... I treat him alfalfa cubes after we work... then of course just trying to get him in shape.

I'm excited to see how he looks like in another month. We have our first outing together (in the 5 years I've owned him guys, lol!) and I am so thrilled for pics


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's looking great!! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

3 months later...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What a difference! Good on you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Woohoo!! Go Sky!! Just wondering, personally though, how did he lose so much weight and muscle to begin with? I ask this because, my horse, Rodeo, a 5yr old APHA gelding went through a really similiar weight/muscle lost about 2 years ago. Im thinking it had to do a lot with quality of hay at that time, and the fact I was pregnant and literally not doing a thing with him, so just curious! He looks great though! Congrats on the work! It can be hard to start gaining the muscle needed, well it was for me just as a flat landed trail rider lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Woohoo!! Go Sky!! Just wondering, personally though, how did he lose so much weight and muscle to begin with? I ask this because, my horse, Rodeo, a 5yr old APHA gelding went through a really similiar weight/muscle lost about 2 years ago. Im thinking it had to do a lot with quality of hay at that time, and the fact I was pregnant and literally not doing a thing with him, so just curious! He looks great though! Congrats on the work! It can be hard to start gaining the muscle needed, well it was for me just as a flat landed trail rider lol


Neglect, low quality hay, inappropriate grain and fed only once a day with a large amount. No grazing unless I did it myself, 
He was being fed strategy and maintained weight. Then he went to some feed that resembled bird seed and lost over 200lbs in less than 3 months

:-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm glad he's doing better now. I'm going through the same thing with my new guy... I just got him a little over a week ago and he's now on a solid schedule and I'm hoping in the next few months he's going to blossom into a new horse!! Right now he's focusing on gettin fat and then exercise will come later!! I think I'm going to get him some Alfaya pellets to kinda boost his weight. Right now he's on 1 1/2 scoops 12% sweet feed and 14% dumor equistages (split 50/50) with 2-3 hefty flakes of hay 2x a day on a partial 1 1/2 - 2 acre lot with hand grazing on grass depending on weather. And he currently gets light 20-30 minute lunging sessions 4-6 days a week to get his legs moving and to try to build muscle without burning through all the calories. I already see a difference in the couple days I've owned him so I cannot wait to see what amazing horse he blossoms into.


----------

